

Live video stream of the Apple special event online starting at 10:00 a.m. PDT. - macuenca
http://www.apple.com/apple-events/october-2012/

======
macuenca

      05:00 PM UTC
      - New York: 01:00 PM
      - Bogota: 12:00 PM
      - Sao Paulo: 03:00 PM
      - London: 06:00 PM
      - Berlin: 07:00 PM
      - Moscow: 09:00 PM
      - New Delhi: 10:30 PM
      - Tokyo: 02:00 AM +1 day
      - Sydney: 04:00 AM +1 day

~~~
viraptor
[http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/fixedtime.html?iso=201...](http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/fixedtime.html?iso=20121023T10&p1=137)

------
nicholassmith
Interesting that Apple has finally decided to put live streams back up, I
wonder whats brought it on internally. I'm not complaining, whilst Cook isn't
quite the magician that Jobs was he still gives an excellent presentation.

~~~
julien_p
They've been live streaming the iTunes festival too. I wonder if they are
using this to test their streaming infrastructure ...

~~~
nicholassmith
I'd watched some of that and was impressed they'd finally started trying to
exploit the Apple TV for something. Maybe Apple will be moving towards
additional streaming content, which is a good thing.

------
grecy
Is it working for others?

10:10AM PST here, watching the liveblogs update, but the apple video says
"available shortly"

~~~
BryanB55
Not working for me. "Available shortly"

~~~
bemmu
The wording is confusing, actually it works on Safari even while it is still
saying "available shortly" on Chrome.

------
mijnpc
Never heard of UTC time format?

~~~
protomyth
TV viewing schedules have taught most US viewers to deal ok with PDT, CDT,
etc. These same viewers are less familiar with converting from UTC.

------
TazeTSchnitzel
Safari 5 download link:
[http://appldnld.apple.com/Safari5/041-5487.20120509.INU8B/Sa...](http://appldnld.apple.com/Safari5/041-5487.20120509.INU8B/SafariSetup.exe)

Safari for Windows has been killed but you can still get it.

------
sami36
without delving in the conspiratorial, Can anyone explain why would the
broadcast be restricted to Apple TVs other than trying to control the number
of concurrent streams they have to serve for scaling purposes ?

~~~
klausa
It isn't restricted to Apple TVs, it's restricted to anything that runs iOS
>=4.2 or OS X >= 10.6.

~~~
lovamova
VLC can play the stream too. You just need the URL ending in m3u8 which can be
found here:
[http://a1.mzstatic.com/us/r1000/000/Features/oct_2012_event/...](http://a1.mzstatic.com/us/r1000/000/Features/oct_2012_event/LIVE/en/1.xml)

~~~
fudged71
In VLC, is it a simple network stream? Or RTP? UDP?

Here's the URL, by the way
[http://qthttp.apple.com.edgesuite.net/1210pibasdfvoihbadsv/a...](http://qthttp.apple.com.edgesuite.net/1210pibasdfvoihbadsv/atv_direct_mvp.m3u8)

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
Media->Open Network Stream... works for me, but click the playlist repeat
button to deal with occasional connection loss.

------
w1ntermute
The Verge liveblog, for those for whom the stream isn't working:
<http://live.theverge.com/apple-ipad-mini-live-blog/>

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
Ars Technica's always excellent liveblog:

[http://live.arstechnica.com/apple-october-2012-media-
event-w...](http://live.arstechnica.com/apple-october-2012-media-event-weve-
got-a-little-more-to-show-you/)

------
grecy
Working on WinXP for me:

<http://www.ustream.tv/ipadmini>

Seems to be about ~1 min behind the live blogs...

~~~
isaacwaller
Thanks for this! The VLC stream wasn't working for me, it was pausing every
few seconds.

------
nicholassmith
I was moderately impressed. Given how many people they were likely serving I'm
surprised it held up as well as it did, but I found there was a few drop outs,
audio dropping off and so on.

Nice to see Apple back to streaming live though.

------
Achshar
So i have chrome on win 8, can i stream? should i even bother to install
quicktime? i don't have it yet, but if it will stream, i will download it for
sure.

~~~
RossM
The last stream I had to install QuickTime, though I believe VLC can play it
by opening the source URL (check the HTML).

~~~
Achshar
Where do i find the url? The page's html has only one url that looks like a
video/stream but it is 404.

[http://stream.qtv.apple.com/events/jun/12oibwefsvihbsdfvpihb...](http://stream.qtv.apple.com/events/jun/12oibwefsvihbsdfvpihbsd6_audio_ref.mov)

~~~
lovamova
You can find the M3U8 url here:
[http://a1.mzstatic.com/us/r1000/000/Features/oct_2012_event/...](http://a1.mzstatic.com/us/r1000/000/Features/oct_2012_event/LIVE/en/1.xml)

I didn't post the M3U8 directly because Apple might change it. I'm sure the
XML file will remain the same.

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
Live Stream has started. Works fine in VLC with the .m3u8 URL from that.

Although I'm finding I am often suddenly loosing connection, I suggest putting
it in a playlist on repeat.

------
cvander
It was about time.

I wonder if they get more viewers than Redbull on Youtube.

~~~
hackerpolicy
I really doubt they are going to come close to 7MM

